#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*
JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Year of Establishment:* 1946.

*JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Anantapur.
*
JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Mode Of Admission:* EAMCET.

*JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Branches In Engineering:
*

Bio-TechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering
 
*JNTU CE Anantapur B Tech Opening and Closing Rank 2014:*
*BRANCH*

*Opening Rank*

*Closing Rank*


CHEMICAL ENGINEERING

13408

119381


CIVIL ENGINEERING

5092

62232


COMPUTER SCIENCE  AND  ENGINEERING

4877

46113


ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGIN

3231

31117


ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEER

3929

43258


MECHANICAL ENGINEERING

3952

39095



 
*JNTU CE Anantapur B Tech Placements 2015:*
*Name of the Company*

*Number of Offers made*


Wipro

192


Infosys

104


Kalyani steels

6


Infotech

7


ADP

4


Blue star

3


ITC

5


Orient Cements

2


BSCPL

3


Nandi Pipes

1


RGUKT, Hyderabad

2


Centina Systems

2


Soma Enterprises

7


CISCO

1


Aarvee

1


KMCCL

1


TCS

121


Cordys

1


ADP

2


Capgemini

43


Infotech Enterprises

6


Emerson

1


Winnou Systems & Services

2



 
*Fee Structure:*
 

*At the time of admission*

*II Year onwords*


*Special Fee*

 5500/-

2500/-


*Hostel Admission Fee*

  2400/-

-



 
*P.G COURSES M.TECH)*
 

*At the time of admission*

*II Year onwards*


*Special Fee*

 7500/-

4500/-


*Hostel Admission Fee*

  2400/-

-



 
*JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* JNTU College of Engineering, Anatapur stands aloft on a solid foundation of past glory and prestige. This college was started in the year 1946, under the post war reconstruction program and functioned at guindy campus, Madras for two years and was shifted to Anantapur in 1948. It was in the year 1958 that the college was shifted to the present permanent buildings accommodating the Administrative block, Laboratories, the Engineering Departments, Library and the Hostel blocks.During the first 25 years of its existence, it was affiliated to the Madras and S V University and produced distinguished alumni, who are holding high positions, in India and abroad. It has great tradition to be proud of. Fortified with the traditional values and dedicated spirit of the staff and the students, it would rise upto any occasion or meet any challenge confidently.

In the year 1972 Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University was formed and the college became a constituent college of the University. With this a new era was ushered in Technical Education. Consequently there was an impetus to the academic activity of this college. Though the College was initially established to provide basic technical education, with the passage of time, it emerged out, as one of the colleges to fulfil the technological need of our fast developing India with highly professional and well-trained graduates.The college has vast campus sprawling over an area of 250 acres, in a peaceful atmosphere, away from the dust and din of the town. There are four hostels for men and two for women with reasonable accommodation and facilities for the outstation students. The college also has staff quarters very near to the college. The Library is well equipped with Journals, Magazines, Textbooks, and Reference manuals.

*Central library:* The Library is well equipped with Journals, Magazines, Textbooks, and Reference manuals.

*JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Hostel & Mess Facilities:* Hostel accommodation for boys and girls.

*JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur Address:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Anantapur  515002, Andhra Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Intell Engineering College Anantapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facili

----------

